# Kayak Angler



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Cool magazine for what we do. I just subscribed, but there's a free online version available too.
I wanted to check out an article by a buddy of mine on the Shenandoah River Keeper program. But the whole magazine is good and seems well done. And it turns out there's a couple other knuckleheads I know writing articles.
Very cool magazine.
https://www.rapidmedia.com/ka/kayakanglermag_spring13/


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

just an fyi....I am currently working out details with Kayak Angler Magazine and sponsorship of the Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail.....items we will be receiving....

"- Weve developed a special online advertising section (250x250 Large Button) called the Kayak Angler Tournament Network. The advertising is provided at no-charge, value $995.
- We'll promote your tournament in our daily blogs, forums and weekly e-newsletter.
- All tournament or event participants also receive a free digital edition subscription to Kayak Angler magazine, value $9.99/person.
- After the tournament send us your tournament wrap-up report and we'll get this out there for you too."

If you plan on participating in a BKFT event it will save you a few bucks....
and this magazine is pretty cool!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Does EVERYTHING have to lead back to the Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail?
WHEW! You're wearing me out a bit with all that, brutha.

I just like the magazine and thought others might enjoy the free online version.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I thought it was weird they didnt have any of the Jackson boats in the section with all the fishing platforms. It does show you how the sport has grown, just a few years ago the Tarpon was the bee's knees in the fishing world ( and still a very good boat), but now there are tons of options out there. 

Yak_On just picked up the Slayer, so I am excited to see that sucker on the water. Ive been peeking at the magazine on my breaks at work, kinda like porn, so thanks for shairing the free PDF file though, now I can look at while on the jon! 

PS Lets go Tarpon fishing!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That Slayer is a cool boat, man. I drooled over one in person for a few hours this weekend.

Tarpon fishing, huh? I have a loose plan for that involving kayak camping in the Keys. A couple of other eager beavers might make a plan like that come together...

We laughed about you on Sunday, Larry. SEVEN kayaks...
We figure your lady is either a saint, you've got way more cash than we thought you had, or you're packing some serious trouser trout!
Neal says he saw you take a leak by the ATM machine and swears it's not either of the last two choices....LOL!!!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Yeah what I fail to mention is that 3 of the boats are under 400 bucks, and 1 has only been on the water once, ( stupid Freedom Hawk), so the Vapor , Coosa and now the outback are the only ones that get used. And joining a family with 300 + acres of gas land in WV doesnt hurt either
 
As for seeing packages, for some reason every time on the Koko Neil feels the need to take off his pants and float in his boxers. Am I sending those type of signals !? I am a Marine not a seamen. 

Keep me posted on the Keys, I am tired of seeing all these guys getting a tarpon from the yak , its time to join the club!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I had to ask him several times to keep his pants on. He hears your name...and it's all lovey dovey eyes and pants on the ground at that point.:T


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

BTW, Herschel Finch and Jeff Little both have article in this month's mag. Both guys are worth taking the time to read. And one of them is even a rocket scientist in real life. Uglier than dirt, but a right smart fella.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> Does EVERYTHING have to lead back to the Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail?
> WHEW! You're wearing me out a bit with all that, brutha.


if you weren't on here every minute of every day it wouldn't "wear you out" lol 
Just like you giving a free copy, didn't want someone to buy a subscription if they can get a free subscription.....apologies....


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

farleybucks said:


> if you weren't on here every minute of every day it wouldn't "wear you out"


OK. I see.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

No harm meant, just letting people know they can get a free subscription....like you mention it is a great read....


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

USMC_Galloway said:


> As for seeing packages, for some reason every time on the Koko Neil feels the need to take off his pants and float in his boxers. Am I sending those type of signals !? I am a Marine not a seamen.


LOL...Larry, if you didn't like it, then why did you take those pictures of me in my underwear?










Sorry, folks, I know it ain't pretty. Just concentrate on the fish.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have this app on my phone and got the entire year for free during a promotion a couple months back. Great info!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> OK. I see.


Go outside name dropper.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL!! 
Speaking of names, yours came up this weekend. Sumpin about snapping custom rods...


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> LOL!!
> Speaking of names, yours came up this weekend. Sumpin about snapping custom rods...


Not on purpose, that one broke on its own. In a fit of blind rage I snapped my st Croix. I was hoppin mad.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

It was a legend tournament too lol. Its OK though because it was a gift from my ex. And I hated her so I had no real attachment to its dollar value at the time.

Do now lol.

Was it stuckey talking? Daddy was there, probably was him.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Not to be a one upper but i broke 6-7 last year .. At one point i was bargaining with Neil for some old ugly sticks he had laying around... Lets hope it goes alitte better this year... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Not to be a one upper but i broke 6-7 last year .. At one point i was bargaining with Neil for some old ugly sticks he had laying around... Lets hope it goes alitte better this year...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Haha we should hang out lol.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Why would you blame me , lol, I hardly utter a word when I'm fishing

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

StuckAtHome said:


> Why would you blame me , lol, I hardly utter a word when I'm fishing
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Haha!!!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You gotta go with bubba and I this summer, overnight with the boys, but I'm setting my tent as far from you and your boy, night feedings suck, especially breast feeding =-O

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

He's a quick latcher. It only hurts initially lol.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Galloway always snaps a rod when we go out. I think I have witnessed two breaks, a treble hook in the leg, and numerous dives. In fact, I think he falls in almost every time. I think he may get distracted when I start pullin' in the big ones.

I wish all your rods good luck this season, you are pullin' some dollars out this year I suspect. High-rolla.

BTW, I was dying Sunday. I hope to be out next trip.


----------

